# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  "Mashup"

## AngelinA3

Pershendetje, mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem me ndonje informacion per aplikacionet online te tipit "mashup" dhe tipologjite kryesore hibride qe keto teknika kane prodhuar. Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Pershendetje, mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem me ndonje informacion per aplikacionet online te tipit "mashup" dhe tipologjite kryesore hibride qe keto teknika kane prodhuar. Faleminderit


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mashup_...cation_hybrid)

por ndoshta po zhytesh në ujra të thellta?

----------


## AngelinA3

Abrakatabra83 shum faleminderit per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:  por e kam realizuar si projekt .Gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

